
Ask HN: How do you annotate podcasts? - nunodonato
I listen to a lot of informative&#x2F;educative podcasts, and despite the fact that I do take notes, it quickly gets lost in a sea of information.<p>I was wondering how everyone else does it! Or are there good apps for that? (couldn&#x27;t find anything suitable for me so far)<p>Being a software developer, I dream of making&#x2F;using an app that allows me to add notes at precise times in the podcast, search for the notes, add tags to specific episodes or parts, etc. Then later when I&#x27;m searching for a particular information&#x2F;topic, I quickly go the right episode and time to listen to it again, and re-read my notes.<p>Does anything like this exists?
(same could be said for videos, not just audio)
======
whitehouse3
Have you looked at listennotes.com?

As many podcasts are mp3's under-the-hood you could potentially implement this
using chapter markers linked to your own copy of a file.

